
Self Organizing Maps - kqr2
http://www.len.ro/2007/01/som-neural-networks/
======
Ras_
From the inventor of Self-organizing Map (aka Kohonen network) himself:
<http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Kohonen_network>

